# Bring on the snow!



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi,

I introduced myself in the intro's thread but for the sake of a new thread i'll do it again. My name is Sara im from Kitchener Ontario. I've never been snowboarding but ALWAYS wanted to learn. This year i have shed 40lbs and finally throwing away all the excuses in my life and decided its the year i hit the slopes.

Plan is to buy snowpants, jacket and base layer when i have a shopping trip to US in a couple weeks. I don't even own a waterproof jacket or i would prob make do with old stuff.

Then when it snows (waiting not so patiently....) Im gonna do the 4 hour "discover snowboarding" group lesson at the local hill its $59 for the liftpass/rental/lesson. Then a friend and I are gonna go in on a few private lessons ($79 for 1hr lesson/liftpass/rental). I plan on renting the gear for the first little while - although i did ask for gift cards to my local ski/snowboard shop from santa 

Then if i am into it i will buy some gear this season - probably boots and a helmet, then i can work on bindings and a board for next year... 

Pretty sad - never been but already thinking about dropping $$. Trust me I don't have a problem spending $$ on a sport i've never tried - but people keep telling its not logical  They don't know me very well... lol.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome Sara!

Glad to see more people from Kitchener on this board. Thought maybe I would give you a heads up that Chicopee is having their annual ski and board swap meet this coming weekend. It might be a decent place to check out and get some of your basics ie: gloves/boots/helmet

Anyways have fun this season! 
See you on the slopes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Free_Rider said:


> Welcome Sara!
> 
> Glad to see more people from Kitchener on this board. Thought maybe I would give you a heads up that Chicopee is having their annual ski and board swap meet this coming weekend. It might be a decent place to check out and get some of your basics ie: gloves/boots/helmet
> 
> ...


Thanks - i did see the swap meet ad for chicopee this weekend and was planning on going! When does chicopee usually open for the season - i realize its snowfall related but unless you are paying attention to when the snow drops - which i never did - you can't remember to save your life. Does it ever open prior to Dec? Just getting anxious i guess....


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

My friend was just telling me the other day that Chicopee is hoping to start blowing snow Nov/14 and are hoping for a dec/14 oepning day. But unless we get some colder temps I don't see that happening. 

Although we got some snow for the first time this season today which I have never been so happy to see snow! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Free_Rider said:


> My friend was just telling me the other day that Chicopee is hoping to start blowing snow Nov/14 and are hoping for a dec/14 oepning day. But unless we get some colder temps I don't see that happening.
> 
> Although we got some snow for the first time this season today which I have never been so happy to see snow! lol


Thats great! Thanks! 

And the snowfall today was fun! My husband was not happy - the first snowfall means we are that much closer to putting away the mustang for the winter.


----------

